

Working with the Page Visibility API - mattantwest
http://code.kojilabs.com/page-visibility-api/

======
cpncrunch
The thing about the page visibility API is that it doesn't really tell you if
the page is actually visible or not. It just tells you if the page is in a
background tab or (I think) minimized, but it won't tell you if the web page
is completely hidden by another window.

~~~
mattantwest
Valid point. It's better than nothing though :)

